# Non-Existent Albums We'd Like to See (Humorous)



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Horowitz Plays Philip Glass

101 Strings plays Schoenberg

Milton Babbitt arrangements of Steven Sondheim songs played on the Princeton-RCA synthesizer


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Metallica - Schoenberg The Album

Couldnt be worse than Lulu


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

Nirvana - (Nevermind) The Ring Cycle


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Andre Rieu plays Zappa.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Joan Baez performs Xenakis' Greatest Hits.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> Andre Rieu plays Zappa.
> 
> View attachment 86916


They are allready rehearsing.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Merl said:


> Metallica - Schoenberg The Album
> 
> Couldnt be worse than Lulu


They'd be doing something right for once!


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Paul McCartney sings Tallis


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Bob Dylan performs Bach (The Well-tempered Clavier)


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> Andre Rieu plays Zappa.
> 
> View attachment 86916


Tracklisting including P*** Dimension and Bobby Brown. Finale is Strictly Genteel as expected


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Morton Feldman sings 20 Compton Gangsta Classics


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Joan Baez performs Xenakis' Greatest Hits.


I am dying right now .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

_Karajan _album that has even a single Glazunov work...

_Bernstein _album that has even a single Glazunov work...

*flogs self* >_<


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Marcel Marceau IS Lulu!

Van Morrison plays with 5 musicians you have heard of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Napalm Death perform Feldman's For Philip Guston.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

dogen said:


> Napalm Death perform Feldman's For Philip Guston.


I would seriously pay bucks for that, though what version of Napalm, there's like 80.... :lol:

Also, John Zorn knows them so he could set them up with it....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> _Karajan _album that has even a single Glazunov work...


I can only imagine how Glazunov would sound with Karajan's orchestra.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I want to hear John Cage perform Nancarrow


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Anonymous Plays Anonymous


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Klavierspieler said:


> Anonymous Plays Anonymous


Will the performer be wearing a Guy Fawkes mask?


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Joan Baez performs Xenakis' Greatest Hits.


I can take it, lets do it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

Quartetto Italiano plays Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Maximianno Cobra conducts Mahler 3. 
Maximianno Cobra conducts 4'33. 
Maximianno Cobra conducts Organ2/ASLSP. 
Karajan conducts and narrates Peter and the Wolf. "Zis ist de shtory auf Peter and de Vulf." (Truth- you read that in Karajan's voice.)
101 Strings plays Stockhausen (I saw the OP and immediately thought "no, Helicopter Quartet!!")
Andre Rieu- Live in Baghdad


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Andre Rieu- Live in Baghdad[/QUOTE said:


> Hasn't Iraq suffered enough? That would be schlock and eugghh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

Liberace plays the _Hammerklavier_. (Shurely shum mishtake, thish should be on the 'Schtupid Ideas' thread.)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Anton Webern's arrangement of The Star Wars theme: profound, moving, suspenseful, with the main theme stead by muted trumpets…wait! He was already dead...

12-tone foxtrots by Schoenberg

Myron Floren plays Piazolla

Yoko Ono sings the national anthem for opening day at Dodger Stadium


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Hasn't Iraq suffered enough? That would be schlock and eugghh.


Indeed. It narrowly escaped the spice girls.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Roseanne Barr sings bel canto arias.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The United States Marine Corp Orchestra plays "The People United will Never Be Defeated" by Rzewski.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gordontrek said:


> Maximianno Cobra conducts 4'33.


And I bet he has written a scholarly article on how 4'33 doesn't really mean 4'33.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Coloratura soprano vocal performances of shred guitar solos


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Who: Live At Donaueschingen Festival

This includes a really, really intense version of 4'33" performed by The Who. I mean, they usually play so loud that this performance created a palpable tension. Wow!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mendelssohn plays Bach.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The very best of John Cage 
( does not include 4'33")


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Beethoven plays Stockhausen


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Kenny G playing Xenakis music.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Ludwig Van Beethoven: Live At Woodstock (1969)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Schubert plays Schubert


----------



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

An album that doesn't have embarrassing or awkward photos of the performers


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Gustav Leonhardt plays The Beatles, live.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2016)

Vladimir Horowitz Plays His Favorite AC/DC Transcriptions


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

The Beatles play Ferneyhough


----------

